# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  حماقت نکن بمولا!

## Alix

مقدمه:
به به،به چرخ باطل کنکور خوش اومدی.شاید خیال کنی که من با بقیه ۱ ملیون نفر کنکوری
 متفاوتم و قوانین برا من نیست،ولی بد کور خوندی.تو این تاپیک در مورد اینکه چیجوری موفق بشین حرف نمیزنم(افرادی که که میخوان رمز و رموز موفقیت رو بدونن برن الفای ذهنی رو گوش کنن راست کارشونه.خخخ)،ولی بجاش از علل هایی که بعد جلسه کنکور میاین بیرون و دوست دارین تمام فامیلایه فضولتونو خفه کنین حرف میزنم درست و غلط این چیزایی که میگم با خودتون

۱_اقا عمم گفته دانش اموزا تو سال کنکورشون فتوسنتز میکنن و برای تامین انرزی نیاز به خواب ندارن:
نه تنها در کنکور بلکه در طول زندگی دچار افراط و تفریط نشین.این موضوع در مورد مسئله خواب هم صدق میکنه یعنی اینکه نه روزی ۵ ساعت بخوابین نه روزی ۱۰ ساعت.مثلا من خودم  min=7 ساعت میخوابم.فکر نکنین عقب موندگی های روزتون رو میتونین با کمبود خواب جبران کنین

۲_شوهر خالم تاکید کرد تو سال کنکورش روزانه ۲۵ الی ۲۷ ساعت درس میخونده:
اگه میخوای بدونی برای موفقیت چند ساعت باید در روز درس خوند باید بگم که روزی ۲۰ ساعت، روزی ۳ ساعت هم خواب و ۴۰ دقیقه نهار و شام و دستشویی و استراحت بین درس(تا میتونین از تایم این ۴۰ دقیقه بزنین).احمقانس نه؟این حرفایی که زدم رو بریز دور(یه سری معلما دی میشه شروع میکنن در مورد سگی خوندن حرف میزنن اینارو باید گرفت...)،مهم نیست چقد میخونین(در ابتدا مهم نیست نه اینکه اصلا مهم نباشه) مهمه اینه کیفیتش چیه، نوسانی هست یا نه،بصورت پلکانی تایمش رو افزایش میدین یا نه(سنگ بزرگ نشانه نزدنه دیگه).مقلا هفته اول روزی ۳ ساعت میخونین هفته دوم بکنینش ۴ ساعت و همینجوری الی اخر.نه اینکه روز اول ۱۴ ساعت روز دوم ۷ ساعت و بقیه هفته در کردن خستگی اون ۲۱ ساعت

۳_منابع؟زیادش خوبه
بسیار مهمه،در این حد که پیشنهاد میدم تا حدود دی ماه کلی تحقیق کنین در موردش.جدا از شوخی منبع حجیم نخرین.اگه کنکوری هستی نرو شیمی بازگانو بخر مثلا.نمیگم تو کل یکسال یه منبع رو بزنین فقط(عیبیم نداره اگه اینجوری کنین بجاش ازمون ازمایشی بزنین که بهترم هست)،بهترین فرمت اینه که اول یه کتاب جامع بزنین(خیلی سبزا مثلا حجم معقولی دارن) بعدش یه کتاب مثل موج ازمون نهایتش یه کتاب جمع بندی(مثل مهروماه)بعدشم که سوالای کنکورهای گذشته و یاعلی مدد لازم به ذکره که بعد کتاب جامع بقیه کاملا اختیاری مخصوصا هرچی به اواخرش نزدیک میشی.کتاب جامع+بررسی ازمون های ازمایشی+زدن تست های کنکور=رتبه عالی

۴_یه استادی داریم خیلی خوبه،همگی بگین ماشالله
چیجوری میفهمیم یه استاد خوبه؟اسونه میری اینستا،پیجایه مشاوره ای رو بررسی میکنی(پیجای زیادی رو فالو کن چون هرکدوم با یه استاد زد و بند دارن)،مثلا پیج اول گفت اقای ایکس.کلاسشو ثبت نام میکنی تا ۱ ماه کلاسشو میبینی بعد میری یه پیج دیگه کلاس اولتو ول میکنی میری پیش دبیری که اون پیج معرفی کرده و الی اخر(برای موثر بودن تا اخرین روز کنکور این روند رو ول نکن و اگه خیلی پرتلاشی هر دو روز یگبار دبیرت رو عوض‌کن).حتماباید بگم که شوخی بود؟در مورد دبیر توصیه خاصی ندارم صرفا حواستون باشه که اسکلتون نکنن با وعده های توخالی.فکر نکنین مشاورینی که در مورد منابع و اساتید نظر میدن قطعا حرف درست رو میزنن اغلبشون دستگاه کپی عی بیشتر نیستن

۵_روزی که هرگز فرا نرسید:
شنبه ها،اول ماه ها،بعد اینکه فلان چیز اتفاق افتاد و غیره.اشناس نه؟انقدر این موضوع بابه بین مردم جهان که حتی یه کلمه داره اینکار procrastination به معنای تعویق انداختنه.باور کنین اینکه از فردا شروع میکنم همانا و روز قبل کنکور گریه کردن همانا.اگه یکاری رو از بس انجام ندی ذهن اونو یه چالش در نظر میگیره و هی ازش دوری میکنه پس اسکل نباش و همین الان این تایپک رو ببند و برو درستو بخون جوانک.لازم به ذکره که یکم عنگیزشی حرف زدم و کسی که این مشکل رو داره صرفا با چندتا کلمه نمیتونه حلش کنه ولی خب اینجا سوییس فکر نکنم باشه

۶_کمالات صرفا برای خداست
اقا جان همه چیز با هم که جور نمیشه.خداهم به خدایی خودش یک هفته طول داد تا جهان رو بسازه تو که هیچی.بدون که به اون سر حدی از کمال که برای شروع فکر میکنی نیاز داری نمیرسی،اگر هم برسی احتمالا خرداده و کار از کار گذشته

۷_وقتی که از طلا ارزشمندتر است
اگه فیلمایه موسسات رو میبینی افلاین ببین سرعتشم دو برابر کن،اگه مدرسه دبیرت چرت میگه  بپیچونش(دیگه خودت خوب خودتو میشناسی دیگه اگه میدونی که بپیچونی دبیرو تو خونه درس نمیخونی لنگه کفش در بیابان غنیمته)،خلاصه تایمت خیلی مهمه اگه گیمری بعد قلمچیا چند ساعت بازی کن اگه فیلم بازی هم همینطور.هیچ عادتی یه روزه ترک نمیشه یا میتونی مثل اکثر کنکوری ها یروزه این عادتو ترک کنی و بعدش غلط بخوری توش یا کم کم محوش کنی

۸_ورزش
ورزش؟اونم تو سال کنکور؟دیگه چی لابد بین درسات استراحتم میکنی.ورزش خیلی مهمه حالا نمیگم باشگاه برو ولی یه دوچرخه سواری یه پیاده روی لازمه ناموسا،مگه اینکه رباط باشی که در اون میری ابزار فروشی روغن میخری هر چندوقت یبار میمالی به صورتت که دلقک به این خوبی هستی

۹_تغذیه
یسال بخور نون و تره یه عمر بخور نون و کره.حالا منکه متخصص تغذیه نیستم ولی در این حد میدونم غذای چرب،نمکی،شیرین یا لبنیات و...ادمو لش میکنه مخصوصا دوغ که دیگه خودمم ضربه خوردم ازش

۱۰_ازمون:
امان از این پدر و مادرا،خیر و صلاحت رو میخوان ها ولی اینقدر تورو میترسونن از موفق نشدن که کاری میکنن تقلب کنی تو ازمونا.نکن پسر جان تو جلسه پس گردنی میخوریا.یه حرفی هم که نزدیکایه کنکور میزنن اینه که هر رشته ای رفتی ما ناراحت نمیشیم ولی سر اعلام نتایج به کمتر از شریف راضی نمیشن

۱۱_گوشی،فضای مجازی:
با چاقو کلی‌ کار میشه کرد میشه یدونه موز پوست کند یا دوتا کیوی.ولی باهاش ادمم میشه کشت حالا چون با چاقو میشه ادم کشت مزیت پوست کندنش رو باید چشم پوشی کنیم و از چاقو استفاده نکنیم؟شاید اگه قاتل زنجیره ای باشی بهتره دست به چاقو نزنی ولی در غیر اینصورت استفاده درست ازشو یاد میگیری.با گوشی میشه تایم گرفت پاسخ تمرینای کتاب رو پیدا کرد یه ویدیو برای تفهیم مطلب دید یا میشه تو اینستا هم ولچرخی کرد.اگه سست عنصری گوشی رو بده مامان

۱۲_اقا تایم کم دارم نمیرسم،سید تایم زیاده کو تا کنکور:
دوتا مفهوم متضاد ولی نتیجه یکسان.عاشق تاپیکای تو دی ماه هستم یه چییزی تو این مایه ها هستن؛:اقا اینا منابعم ایناد استادام میشه قبول شد؟شاید فکر کنی من ازوناش نیستم از شنبه به ننم قول دادم میخونم،سوپرایز همین ادمان که تو دی این تاپیکارو میزارن نه تابستون زوده برا شروع نه دی دیره برای خوندن،مهم ارادته و مهمتر از اون عاقلانه تلاش کردن نه زیاد تلاش کردن

۱۳_بسوزه پدر حاشیه
یه دسته بندی بکنم برات؟
الف_تابستون:کدام دبیر،کدام منبع،مدرسه چی میگه این وسط
ب_پاییز:تو منبع و دبیر هنوز گیره،ازمونو چیجوری هندل کنم،دیر شروع کردم میتونم موفق شم؟
ج_زمستون:از دی میشه؟بهمن چطور؟اسفند؟فروردین؟استاید از صفر بگو کیان؟از خوابم میزتم تا موفق شم،بعد ثبت نام کنکور شورع میکنم
د_بهار:خودکشی،میشه هنوز؟کارزار حذف کنکور،کارزار تعویق نهایی،نهایی رو چه غلطی بکنم

۱۴_خلاصه نویسی؟
خیلی میتونه وقت گیر باشه تو یه سری درسا بی فایدس مثل زیست یا دینی،بعضی جا ها هم خوبه که باشه مثل فرمولای مثلثاتی،وقایع کالوین و کربس.بصورت کلی بجای اینکه وقتتون رو هدر خلاصه نویسی کنین میتونین مرور کنین تست زمان دار بزنین یا اصلا اسراحت کنین

۱۵_مرور کن لعنتی
درس خوندن بدون مرور مثل همبرگر بدون گوشته.فکر نکنین مرور کردن وقت ازتون مبگیره.حجم مطالب تو کنکور خیلی بالاس و اگه مرور نکنی بعد یه مدت یادت میره همه چی حتی تو اون درسی‌که استادی توش.

۱۶_محل مطالعه یا لوازم التحریری:
خودکار ابی قرمز و یه رنگ دلخواه+مداد پاک کن تراش+کاغذ+مداد رنگی به عنوان هایلایتر(اختیاری).از جزوه نوشتنت که پول در نمیاری که باکلاس باشه.

۱۷_در کنکور بازه حیای گربه کجا رفته
هستن افراد زیادی که پشت کنکورن سالها،کل زندگیشونو هدر دادن رشته دلخواهشون نرفتن و احتمالا هنوزم دل نکندن از کنکور.جامعه پر شده از افرادی که میگن دانشگاه برامون نون و اب نشد.درسته که بیکاری داریم تو کشورمون ولی یه فردی که کارش بلده کار پیدا میکنه،یه مثال بزنم؟فرضا رفتی مهندسی کامپیوتر میتونی ۴ سال کارشناسی بری دانشگاه و بیای و حتی نمرات خوبم کسب کنی.اگه اینکارو کنی احتمالا جزو همونایی میشی که میگه تحصیل نون و اب نشد برا ما،الان مغازه داری میکنم.یه حالت دیگشم اینه که علاوه بر دروس دانشگاه زبان های برنامه نویسی یاد بگیری،اگه اینکارو بکنی میری لینکدین(یه اپلیکیشن که توش کارگزار ها تقاضای کارمند میکنن) کار میگیری(تو همین ایران میتونی اقداماتش رو انجام بدی)یه ویزای جاب افر میگیری و هلو تو جرمنی.نه تحصیل نون اب میشه نه تحصیل نکردن مهم اینه که بلد کار باشی چه تو مهندسی چه تو مغازه داری(به پول ددی هم یه نظری داشته باش)

۱۸_غرور و تعصب اثر جین استین:
نفر اول:سید کارنامم رو نگاه ترازم نگا چقد بالاس پزشکی تهران رو دوشمه
نفر دوم:ایول افرین داری بمولا،بودجش چی بود؟
نفر اول:رپهیچی بابا ریاضیش مجموعه ها بود زیستش تنفس بود و...
با تراز بالا استیل گنگ نگیر(با تشکر از تدابیر بسیار بالای امنیتی ازمون ها) با تراز پایین فاز غم نگیر،تو کنکور ابتدا و انتهای مثیر معلومه ولی برای رسیدن به نقطه پایان نمیشه مستقیم رفت یکسری دایره های محیطی شکل میده نحوه رسیدن به مقصد رو

۱۹_نگاه کردن به چیزی خارج از جعبه:
وقتی از بالا به یه هزارتو نگاه میکنی همه چی واضحه و اون یارویی که تو اون هزارتو گیر کرده به دیدت اسکل میاد.تو به عنوان یه کنکوری همونی هستی که تو هزارتو هست.فکر میکنی دیگه نمیشه رسید به مقصد پس ناامید میشی دیگه تست نمیزنی بیشتر میخوابی دیگه زندگی اونقد حال نمیده از کنکور یه غول بی شاخ و دم میسازی در حالی که از بالا(خارج از دید یک کنکوری ولی کسی‌که مبدونه چی به چیه تو کنکور)نگاه میکنی به هزارتو همه چی منطقی میشه(منطقیه!!!)

۲۰_خستگی
حتی سرحال ترین ادما هم یه موقعی خسته میشن.برای رفع این خستگی کارای مختلفی هست که بین ادمای مختلف،متفاوته.لازم به ذکره که کاری که برای رفع خستگی میکنیم لزوما مارو از خستگی در نمیاره مثلا اگه یه فیلم ببینی شاید حتی ناامیدم بشی و بگی لعنت به این زدنگی که تو ۱۸ سالگی باید بشینم تو یه اتاق پدر مادرم هی میگن مادرجان داری میخونی،پسرجان خریت نکنیا ایندت بسته به کنکورته.فکر نکنین خستگی صرفا فیزیکیه میتونه روانی هم باشه.همونجوری که خواب خواب میراه بد هم بد میاره اگه هی بگین وای این چه شر و وریه دارم میخونم رو ذهن اثر میزاره دیگه.


در اخر هم یه شعر از پینک فلوید تقدیم به شما:

Tired of lying in the sunshine, staying home to watch the rain
You are young and life is long, and there is time to kill today
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun

----------


## مالفیسنت

*حق بود . با فونت درشت لطفا ویرایش کنید عالی میشع*

----------


## Arnold

نرود میخ آهنین در من :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*عنوان تاپیک حیرت زدم کرد...
.
ولی الحق که تاپیک جامع وجالبی بود ..
ممنون☘❤*

----------


## elsaa2002

احسنت 
من امسال مهر مجبورم پیام نور برم اما دوست دارم کنکور رو بدم می دونم تو کنکور دادن مشکلی نیست اما معدل رو چطوری ترمیم کنم چون دانشگاه مدرک دیپلم رو می خواد واسه ترمیم معدل هم باید مدرک دیپلم رو بدم خیلی ناراحتم ممکنه برم اموزش پرورش بگم از الان برای دی یا خرداد ثبت نام کنید ؟

----------


## mohammadmahdi82

> مقدمه:
> به به،به چرخ باطل کنکور خوش اومدی.شاید خیال کنی که من با بقیه ۱ ملیون نفر کنکوری
>  متفاوتم و قوانین برا من نیست،ولی بد کور خوندی.تو این تاپیک در مورد اینکه چیجوری موفق بشین حرف نمیزنم(افرادی که که میخوان رمز و رموز موفقیت رو بدونن برن الفای ذهنی رو گوش کنن راست کارشونه.خخخ)،ولی بجاش از علل هایی که بعد جلسه کنکور میاین بیرون و دوست دارین تمام فامیلایه فضولتونو خفه کنین حرف میزنم درست و غلط این چیزایی که میگم با خودتون
> 
> ۱_اقا عمم گفته دانش اموزا تو سال کنکورشون فتوسنتز میکنن و برای تامین انرزی نیاز به خواب ندارن:
> نه تنها در کنکور بلکه در طول زندگی دچار افراط و تفریط نشین.این موضوع در مورد مسئله خواب هم صدق میکنه یعنی اینکه نه روزی ۵ ساعت بخوابین نه روزی ۱۰ ساعت.مثلا من خودم  min=7 ساعت میخوابم.فکر نکنین عقب موندگی های روزتون رو میتونین با کمبود خواب جبران کنین
> 
> ۲_شوهر خالم تاکید کرد تو سال کنکورش روزانه ۲۵ الی ۲۷ ساعت درس میخونده:
> اگه میخوای بدونی برای موفقیت چند ساعت باید در روز درس خوند باید بگم که روزی ۲۰ ساعت، روزی ۳ ساعت هم خواب و ۴۰ دقیقه نهار و شام و دستشویی و استراحت بین درس(تا میتونین از تایم این ۴۰ دقیقه بزنین).احمقانس نه؟این حرفایی که زدم رو بریز دور(یه سری معلما دی میشه شروع میکنن در مورد سگی خوندن حرف میزنن اینارو باید گرفت...)،مهم نیست چقد میخونین(در ابتدا مهم نیست نه اینکه اصلا مهم نباشه) مهمه اینه کیفیتش چیه، نوسانی هست یا نه،بصورت پلکانی تایمش رو افزایش میدین یا نه(سنگ بزرگ نشانه نزدنه دیگه).مقلا هفته اول روزی ۳ ساعت میخونین هفته دوم بکنینش ۴ ساعت و همینجوری الی اخر.نه اینکه روز اول ۱۴ ساعت روز دوم ۷ ساعت و بقیه هفته در کردن خستگی اون ۲۱ ساعت
> ...


سلام. 
مقادیر زیادی از حق گفته شده تو این تاپیک. دمتون گرم. خسته نباشید. اینا واقعا تجربیاتی هستن که امثال من پشت کنکوری، داشتیم و واقعا سعی کنین عمل کنین به این توصیه‌ها. بازم ممنون بابت زمانی که پای این مطلب گذاشتین.

----------

